# my whiskey collection



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been collecting these whiskeys for a little less than a year. i just love them[]. they are probably one of the oldest things that I collect. some of them have really nice color too. some of them are in pretty bad condition but I will keep them until I get better ones. if anyone has these whiskeys from baltimore for reasonable prices or trades i would be very interested. thanks


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

close up the first pic wasn't very good


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

these are the ones that in bad condition. if anyone has these in better condition i would be interested


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

the pic where i said that "these are the ones that are in bad condition". well I accidently posted the wrong pic with that caption and realized it only after it was too late. I actually forgot to post the pic of my "whiskeys in bad shape" all together. sorry


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice Joey, I think I've got an Altamont? here for you somewhere.


----------



## the ham man (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks steve.


----------

